# [Q] Animated Notification Icons?



## Dogbird (Sep 2, 2011)

Hi everyone,
I'm having issues trying to create animated notification icons for incoming SMS for Sense.
I'm not even sure if it's possible with HTC's MMS.apk, but, I know with the Synergy theme for CM7, when I would receive a text, instead of a static SMS icon, I got an animated one, that turned from white to blue and repeated.

I'm assuming I would have to edit a certain XML, but I'm unsure of which.

I looked into how status bar animated icons (WiFi, Data, Sync, etc) worked - where you'd have each png of the animation in the drawable-hdpi folder, and the XML file associated with the icon in the drawable folder which defines the animation. When I tried to view the XML files in Notepad (the ones in res/drawable), I would get illegible characters. So I don't know how to convert those into readable characters.

When I looked up a tutorial on creating animated status bar icons, such as WiFi signal, the guide told me to create an XML files containing:

```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?><br />
<animation-list android:oneshot="false"<br />
  xmlns:android="http://schemas.android.com/apk/res/android"><br />
    <item android:duration="200" android:drawable="@drawable/stat_sys_wifi_signal_1_anim0" /><br />
    <item android:duration="200" android:drawable="@drawable/stat_sys_wifi_signal_1_anim1" /><br />
    <item android:duration="200" android:drawable="@drawable/stat_sys_wifi_signal_1_anim2" /><br />
    <item android:duration="200" android:drawable="@drawable/stat_sys_wifi_signal_1_anim3" /><br />
    <item android:duration="200" android:drawable="@drawable/stat_sys_wifi_signal_1_anim4" /><br />
    <item android:duration="200" android:drawable="@drawable/stat_sys_wifi_signal_1_anim5" /><br />
</animation-list>
```
And so I tried using that format in my Mms.apk, but it didn't work out.

Any help would be greatly appreciated  and I feel like I might've confused you guys in my explanation - sorry about that heh, but just ask, and I'll try to clear up more.
I'm still a beginner in themes, and all I've really done was just change the icon when I get a text heh, so I'm trying to expand into more "advance" items, as far as my abilities go heh x)


----------



## DutchDanny (Sep 14, 2011)

Have you found the original xml where the icon is specified.
If you have, can you post that code, or get me your apk so I can look inside.
Make sure you give me a stock apk.


----------



## jocelyn (Jul 22, 2011)

Dogbird said:


> Hi everyone,
> I'm having issues trying to create animated notification icons for incoming SMS for Sense.
> I'm not even sure if it's possible with HTC's MMS.apk, but, I know with the Synergy theme for CM7, when I would receive a text, instead of a static SMS icon, I got an animated one, that turned from white to blue and repeated.
> 
> I'm assuming I would have to edit a certain XML, but I'm unsure of which.


Hi,

Actually, the easiest way to achieve this is just write and add an entirely new xml file, using the existing name of the notification icon. Be sure to delete the old static notification icon from your apk though.

This way, whenever the app would normally call the old static icon, the only "drawable" it finds with the correct name is your new XML file.

Now, if you want to make this into some kind of "user setting" to choose between static and animated, then this won't work, and you'll need to hack/write smali code to add the setting.

Hope this helps, cheers,


----------



## AndyFox2011 (Sep 5, 2011)

"jocelyn said:


> Hi,
> 
> Actually, the easiest way to achieve this is just write and add an entirely new xml file, using the existing name of the notification icon. Be sure to delete the old static notification icon from your apk though.
> 
> ...


Could someone do this for cyanogenmod 7 and post it here? I would do it myself but I can't


----------

